# An unpleasant smell from A/C



## Candy White 11 (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a problem in my CC 2011 which is an unpleasant smell comes when I run the air conditioning system. Does anyone have the same problem?

Thanks,


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

When the ac is running for me it's fine. It's when I turn mine off is when I get a bad smell


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

If it smells sour you're probably not shutting down the AC before turning off the car. You should shut the AC off but let the system continue to run to dry out the system (maybe five minutes before you get home). Otherwise you get mold and that causes the smell. If you're still under warranty the dealership can perform the service. You can also use Klima-Cleaner as well, I did that for my B5 and B5.5. Pretty much just stick the hose into the center vents and spray the foam, let it sit for about 20 min and then open the doors, then run the system (with A/C on) for about a minute to dry everything out.


----------



## Theseus (Apr 26, 2001)

When was the last time you replaced the cabin filter?


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

My wife says it smells like feet.


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

Theseus said:


> When was the last time you replaced the cabin filter?


My car only has 7000 miles on it so I know for sure it's not that. My last VW had the same smell


----------



## garynaz (Apr 2, 2011)

It's a build up of moisture in the vents, i had the same problem, asked the dealer and he told be its because the moisture stays trapped in there, thats why its good to use the A/C once in a while to keep it dry


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

You need to let the AC dry-out. This is a common problem with cars equipped with automatic climate control systems, which run the AC compressor too much, just to dehumidify the air even if it is not that hot. Use the "ECON" or "AC Off" mode unless it is hot enough to warrant AC use.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

All of our Passats(3) since our 2003 B5.5 model have had this issue after a while. There are TSB's out there for this and the dealer should be well versed on what to do for it. Smell always came back a year or two later and we would be back getting the same thing done again.... The worst one was the 2007 which had Climatronic unit in it.


----------



## Candy White 11 (Feb 8, 2011)

HunterRose said:


> If it smells sour you're probably not shutting down the AC before turning off the car. You should shut the AC off but let the system continue to run to dry out the system (maybe five minutes before you get home). Otherwise you get mold and that causes the smell. If you're still under warranty the dealership can perform the service. You can also use Klima-Cleaner as well, I did that for my B5 and B5.5. Pretty much just stick the hose into the center vents and spray the foam, let it sit for about 20 min and then open the doors, then run the system (with A/C on) for about a minute to dry everything out.


*Well I think it's not a practical way to wait for five minutes every time you shut the a/c off, especially when you go for the lunch during the lunch time .* 




boneshop said:


> My wife says it smells like feet.


*HAHAHAHA this is true. One of my friend told my that, have you forgotten your old socks in the car. * 




earnhardtfan77 said:


> My car only has 7000 miles on it so I know for sure it's not that. My last VW had the same smell


*Mine is 2011 and it has almost 9000 miles * 




garynaz said:


> It's a build up of moisture in the vents, i had the same problem, asked the dealer and he told be its because the moisture stays trapped in there, thats why its good to use the A/C once in a while to keep it dry


*Did you take one of your cars to the dealer? If so what did they said.*




VdubTX said:


> All of our Passats(3) since our 2003 B5.5 model have had this issue after a while. There are TSB's out there for this and the dealer should be well versed on what to do for it. Smell always came back a year or two later and we would be back getting the same thing done again.... The worst one was the 2007 which had Climatronic unit in it.


*My friend has VW Passat 2002 modle. I complained to him about my problem with A/C and then he gave me that sarcastic smile and said to me, “live with it” and when I asked him for the reason he said to me like what you said moreover he told me enev if you take it to the dealer they will not make any radical solution for .All what they will do they will clean the filter and the smell will come out again after a while.*


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Candy White 11 said:


> *Well I think it's not a practical way to wait for five minutes every time you shut the a/c off, especially when you go for the lunch during the lunch time .*


I meant when you are five minutes from your destination. I've been doing it on my last three cars and I've never had the issue come back. Basically you're letting the moisture dry out. Same reason you never put your shoes away wet..... :laugh:


----------



## Tee Why (Dec 3, 2009)

When I use the AC a lot during hot weather, I can spell that wet rag smell. I think it's probably from the moisture in the AC system causing mold or what not. Now, for a few minutes on hot days, I turn off the AC and just run it on vent and it seems to have solved the problem.

On my old car/Acura, I had the same thing and I sprayed Lysol into the AC intake just under the hood by the windshiled and that also worked for a while as well.


----------



## uptcv1 (Dec 14, 2005)

yes lysol works


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

boneshop said:


> My wife says it smells like feet.


Change the cabin filter.

Although it is a 20K mile replacement, your driving environment may dictate more frequent replacement.

The 'smelly feet' was inside my 2008 Jetta and after I replaced the filter the smell has gone completely.

And shutting the A/C off (not the fan, just the A/C) a few minutes before shutting the car off is good practice to 'dry out' the ducts.


----------



## scrumbill (Jun 3, 2013)

*Disgusting smell in warm weather*

I bought a 2012 CC last fall. Detected a hint of that smell when I bought it. The dealer said they would give it the full shampoo and clean and the smell would be gone when I picked it up. Smell was only masked and once the weather warmed up this spring the smell was over powering.

It is usually at its worst when we first open the car in the morning or after a long spell of sitting in the warm sun. It is a combination of smelly socks but chemically treat smelly socks.

We have taken it in for service and for them to take a look at today. Let's see what they say but the cabin filter and A/C advice sounds interesting.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

I had the same problem, replaced the cabin filter (12.00) and the smell took a 7-10 to go away. Was worried it would never leave as it's mid 90's here now and only going get hotter.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

The smell is bacteria guys. Just like the bacteria between your toes 

Spray disinfectant into the vents or blast it dead by drying out the vents after you use the A/C. Don't it give it a chance to grow by letting condensation form inside the vents. Bacteria loves moisture...


----------



## mpavia (May 25, 2021)

I have a 2010 cc that had a terrible smell and tried everything. In the end, trying to find the air intake in the engine compartment, removing the plastic cover between the windshield and the engine, then a plastic drain cover revealed a pile of rotting leaves! Cleaned it out and disinfected everything - clean fresh air now!


----------

